# Kings at Palifox?



## Mr.Salty (Mar 5, 2017)

So a few years ago during the summer i heard reports of guys catching 30 and 40lb+ kings at palifox pier. I hear some nice fish get caught there. Just wondering when the best time of the year to find fish there? And if any of you king fish at palifox i would appreciate some feedback and if yall actually catch them there?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Most of us don't fish Palafox until late summer/fall.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

September


----------

